# Cost to plumb a new house?



## john_cappa (13 Jan 2012)

Whats the rough cost (materials and labour) for plumbing a house (new build) around 2200 sq foot, simple square design.

Two kitchens in house both to be plumbed for sinks and diswashers

One utility room to be plumbed for sink and washing machine.

One downstairs toilet with a toilet/sink/shower

Main toilet upstairs with toilet/sink/shower/bath

Ensuite upstairs with toilet/sink/shower

9 decent size double rads
5 smaller rads/towel rails

Oil fired central heating (plumbed to heat all rads and one stove plumbed to heat 4 or 5 of the big rads.



I know the question is vague but I literally want to know would it cost roughly 10k, 20k or 30k etc.


----------



## Patrick2008 (13 Jan 2012)

Budget between €15-20k incl VAT.


----------



## john_cappa (17 Jan 2012)

Thanks mate.


----------

